# Movie Theater Lawsuit



## Five Hole (Jun 23, 2002)

http://www.cnn.com/2003/SHOWBIZ/Movies/02/20/film.movieads.reut/index.html



> *
> In a class-action lawsuit filed in Illinois state court on behalf of all Loews patrons, the Chicago-area English teacher claims the theater circuit's policy of playing pre-film product commercials amounts to a deceptive business practice because the ads begin at the time advertised as the start of a feature movie. *


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

:thats: This is making a tempest out of a teapot. Some folks are grateful for the extra few minutes in obtaining snacks, and sometimes the trailers are more entertaining than the film themselves.

And, how do you prove that you purchased the ticket? Mine is usually discarded after the end of the showing of the film.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Yeah, I like the idea of padding the beginning as it gives the drones behind the popcorn time the chance to get through their 10 minute per customer "service".

Besides, we just HAVE to get our $10 worth of popcorn and soda (worth 50 cents wholesale) and the extra time is appreciated.


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

great..another asinine useless lawsuit...

btw-i'm left handed, and i think i got the makings of a successful class action lawsuit against every university in the country ONLY providing desks for right handed people-THAT'S REAL DISCRIMINATION and we, leftys of the world, need to unite and make our voice heard!!!!


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

_"This is making a tempest out of a teapot._

It's "...a tempest *in* a teapot"

Please, if you are going to employ similes, sayings or quotes, at least get them right. And for goodness sake, please don't turn a maxim into an oxymoron.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

My wife would joke that she sees a lot of morons with Maxim (the magazine)


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

> Please, if you are going to employ similes, sayings or quotes, at least get them right. And for goodness sake, please don't turn a maxim into an oxymoron.


Nick, you're (or is that your? ) making a mountain out of an anthill.


----------

